# Tell me about my Daylight



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

So I went on eBay to see what was available, and I came across a few engines I really liked including the Lionel Daylight Special #5-6500. Itll be on the way to me soon and I was wondering if you guys could help me with some things:

I cant seem to find any info on this model, so can you tell me what it is (ie: does it have smoke, is it standard or DCC, history of the line etc), what would make for a nice passenger car setup, what era/area would this be found in in case I go that route with specifics. 

The only thing I can say I *dont* like is the color. I wanted an all black model (which Ive seen) but the orange can be ok. 

Its my first train engine, so any help would help a lot!!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Rev. Are you in Charlston, SC? Anyway I don't know about your Lionel :dunno: but I'm sure somebody on here can answer your questions. 
As for the color it was designed to be highly visible and the passenger cars that went with that engine were painted the same way. A very famous train. You could color the engine black as that was done with the daylight train at one time but the cars are writen in stone. They were always the daylight color.
One thing you can do is post some pictures of your engine. That's the only way anyone can positively identify what you have.
Being Lionel it's considered 'O' gauge and we have quite a few O gaugers here so hang in there and somebody will get to you. Welcome to the forum by the way. Lots of fun here and we even have a few people who actually know what they are talking about although that doesn't include me. Ha! Pete


----------



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

this is actually HO gauge, the guy im getting it from thought it was O and sold it because its HO...HA! Deal for me (i think)


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning Rev;
HO, well that's better. You have a great looking engine there and yes Lionel did have some HO stuff at one time. It's good that it's HO as there will be lots more passenger cars for you to chose from and they won't cost nearly as much as the O Lionel would. Your best bet will be to look on ebay for the cars. You can often get a complete set at one time or buy them individually as you wish.
Time to go back to bed. Had to get up to take the dog out. So what's your excuse for being up at this time of the morning? Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

PS, I don't care for the color scheme either. Red and orange just don't go together no matter what unless your going to Walmart. Ha!


----------



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

looking on here at layouts....trying to figure out if its worth/how to build a that looks like its going up a mountain side yet is concave....and how much i can work into a smallish space.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Look up the Southern Pacific "warbaby" or "war baby" paint scheme...it's the one you're looking for...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Bachmann...Pacific-GS4-steam-loco-with-DCC-/321124962423


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The MTH Daylight is shown in a video (Youtube) as having three cars articulated and the rest normal. I don't think I have ever seen that train with articulated cars in the real world but I could be wrong. Also I could swear that I have seen the 4449 all in black but I can't recall if it was on Youtube or some place else. Might have been the same style engine with a different number pulling the Daylight train. I also think the cars were all named but the MTH just had "Daylight" on the sides.
Anyway Rev if you don't have lots of room for the full 8 car train then just get three cars and run your train like that. Remember it's your train and you can run it any way you want. Pete


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have one of the same locomotives. It's really made by Bachmann, and this one tends to have the cracked axles. I have not found a fix for it yet...


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

HO lionel daylight was built late 70s
early 80s before DCC. it might have smoke but its ur basic
DC 70S LOCO


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice find, a tip though, be gentile, because then if you're not, you'll have to get yourself the Bowser kit to fix it up. Then you'll be in a fine mess.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

trainguru said:


> Nice find, a tip though, be gentile, because then if you're not, you'll have to get yourself the Bowser kit to fix it up. Then you'll be in a fine mess.


If you can find the Bowser repower kit, as Bowser discontinued them about 5 years ago.


----------



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

not sure what a bowser kit is, but this may end up not being 100% what i want so it may become a static display. especially since this is the first piece in the collection and i dont have a single piece of track....


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

i have both the freedom train & the daylight 
4449 & yea they are static displays


----------



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

yeah. i think im going to give up and just put this train on a shelf someplace. i dont think the model RR thing is for me. I have no idea where to start or go from.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

To start out get one of the starter kits from Bachmann. While the stuff it comes with is not top of the line you will get an introduction into the hobby. Depending on your area constraints get a sheet of 4X8 plywood and set it up. Run it for a little while. Get the feel for it. I wouldn't throw in the towel so fast on it.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

danny u have been my hero since u. got
the BQ23-7.  \M/


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

when you get feeling like you are. get out and ride, clear your head. then start again


----------



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

problem is ive done that same thing with other hobbies there danny. i buy the intro, then immediately wish i would have jumped into the deeper end. with my RC cars, bought a semi cheap one and instantly wanted one that was basically hand made and found i wasted my time with the cheaper one, that the money could have gone towards the better version. i dont want to waste time/money with a lesser quality setup now just to replace it all in a few weeks. i dont need top of the line, but i want something im not going to be mad at/regret buying a week or 2 later. 

as much as i want to get into this, i think im just way over my head here. this will sound mean, but i dont mean it to be (text looses connotation and all) but with other forums, i can ask a question and theres usually a clear answer. here, theres 100 questions asked back! i understand why and that this is a very "specific" hobby, so im not knocking it at all. i just want something in between the guys who have more rail way than bed space and the kits you buy at the store. 

thanks for all the help tho.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

blackz28 said:


> danny u have been my hero since u. got
> the BQ23-7.  \M/


Awwwwww. :laugh:

It's still on the bench. I need to fiddle with the chassis to get it to snug down properly. The paint job will be soon!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i do RC semis too. nice hobby. can build out of the box or customize as much as you want.


----------



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

nice. i wanted to get into the semis but theres nothing in 1:10 scale. im into rock crawlers and rock bouncers at the moment...about to piece together a 1:8th lowrider once i get the body here.


----------

